# Hi from a recently diagnosed newbie



## Geraint Hewett (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi,

I have recently (2 weeks ago) been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.  I have been given a Caresens N meter and am on metformin x 2 daily.  I am now down to my last testing strips and wanted to know if I should stick with this meter or are there better  options that I should consider.  I am currently testing approx 6 times per day, before and after each meal and have to pay for my own testing strips.  

Thanks in advance for any help and advice you can give


----------



## grovesy (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi Welcome. If you're in the uk, it's most unusual for T2s  to be provided a meter unless your on meds that can cause hypo's (low blood glucose) and will also provide some testing strips. 
I've not heard of your meter, nor do I know how much the test strips for it cost. 
 People here often use the SD Codefree meter available from Homehealth as it has the cheapest sptest strips we know of around £7 for 50  It may not have all the bells and whistles of more expensive meters but it is a perfectly good meter that does all that's necessary.  
It's available here 
http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk other countries don't.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello to Geraint.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome, I use the codefree, but I was not supplied with a meter by the doc or nurse, totally self funding.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 9, 2017)

Geraint Hewett said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently (2 weeks ago) been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.  I have been given a Caresens N meter and am on metformin x 2 daily.  I am now down to my last testing strips and wanted to know if I should stick with this meter or are there better  options that I should consider.  I am currently testing approx 6 times per day, before and after each meal and have to pay for my own testing strips.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and advice you can give


Hi Geraint...never heard of this meter before...so looked it up...from a supplier called Spir!t Healthcare...the meters are supplied free...buyers are limited to one free meter per purchase...the testing strips are £12.75 for 50...and the lancets are £3.99 for a hundred...it looks very similar to the code free...almost identical...the codefree testing strips are about a fiver cheaper per pot of 50...the codefree lancets are about 75p more than the Caresens...in the long run cheaper to use the codefree strips...as @Ljc says not  usual for T2's using Metformin only to be given a meter...likely you were given one since they are supplied free...if you are having to buy your own strips...then the codefree seems the better option...have you considered asking your GP to prescribe testing strips...was it the surgery that gave you the meter...and the strips you have?..or did they supply the meter and tell you to purchase your own strips.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome Geraint from a fellow T2.
First thing try to get a prescription for test strips.
Probably won't.
When i bought some codefree testing strips lasts year they were £8 for 50.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 10, 2017)

Geraint...just noticed that you've said you pay for your own testing strips...I presume that your GP has refused to supply them...have you asked why you weren't given testing strips?


----------



## Geraint Hewett (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks all for a truly warm welcome!  Wow, what a great response!   

I ended up going for a Tee2 meter from spirit healthcare (http://spirit-healthcare.co.uk/product/tee2-blood-glucose-meter/) based on their advice.  The meter is free and the strips cost £7.75 for 50 so I ordered 2 lol.

My Diabetes nurse, at the surgery, gave me the Caresens N meter as it had been donated to the surgery by the family of someone that had passed away.  She recommended a meter as my blood test (HBA1C) came back with a very high reading.  I used the meter for a week and showed her the results.  They were all over the place.  The readings ranged from 3.0 to 17.1.  I think it may have something to do with the other medication I take for chronic back pain ie. morphine/tramadol, diclofenac, gabapentin and diazepam.  I also take steroids for my asthma and tablets for blood pressure.  

In terms of diet, I have always cooked everything I eat from fresh and have always been conscious of the fat and salt levels of every meal I prepare.  My downfall, I believe was that I used to consume rather a lot of alcohol when I was younger (now I drink approx 2 to 3 pints of lager on a Sunday).  I also liked to snack on bread ie have 3 slices of toast (white) before bed amongst other little treats (chocolate / sweets) eaten throughout the day.  When I was diagnosed a few weeks ago, that all changed.  I have cut the carbs to almost zero and have dropped my portion sizes.  When diagnosed, I weighed in at 17St 3lbs (110kg).  I now weigh in at 15st 10lbs (approx 100kg) after 2 weeks of dieting.

As yet, I havent been referred to the diabetes team, but I believe that is the next step.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 11, 2017)

Geraint Hewett said:


> Thanks all for a truly warm welcome!  Wow, what a great response!
> 
> I ended up going for a Tee2 meter from spirit healthcare (http://spirit-healthcare.co.uk/product/tee2-blood-glucose-meter/) based on their advice.  The meter is free and the strips cost £7.75 for 50 so I ordered 2 lol.
> 
> ...


Certainly a lot to consider there Geraint...although still very early days for you...wondering how much you know/understand about your diabetes (apologies in advance if that sounds patronising)...what information or support have you been given by your health care team...many of us here at diagnosis have been given a prescription...booked on a course (some wait for several months for an available place)...then left to fend for ourselves...not exactly a great start for anyone...there is a wealth of information available...on adjusting your diet/lifestyle...it can be overwhelming...difficult to decide which to right for us...no matter how well motivated we are...are there any specific questions you have...about testing...diet...anything that would help members make the right suggestions...offer the relevant support...well done on the weight loss...motivation...I knew so little for the first couple of months after diagnosis...then joined the the forum...recommended some excellent reading material...now managing reasonably well...keep us updated...ask what you need to...be good to hear your progress.


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi and a warm welcome


----------



## Geraint Hewett (Jul 12, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Certainly a lot to consider there Geraint...are there any specific questions you have...about testing...diet...anything that would help members make the right suggestions...offer the relevant support...well done on the weight loss...motivation...I knew so little for the first couple of months after diagnosis...then joined the the forum...recommended some excellent reading material...now managing reasonably well...keep us updated...ask what you need to...be good to hear your progress.



Hi Bubbsie,   thanks for your response.  I do know about diabetes, ie, the anatomy and physiology, however I am not aware of the support / courses and literature available to me.  I bought a couple of books on the subject written by Dr David Cavan regarding reversing your diabetes, that is about as far as I have progressed.  I was told by my GP that I will, at some point, be referred to a specialist team at my local hospital.  I am assuming that I will be given more info at that point.

In terms of questions I may have, well I guess the first question is what happens next, what can I expect from the NHS in terms of education and assistance?  My next question would be about the diet.  Is this "low carb/high fat diet really the way to go?  I would be interested to hear from anyone who has any experience with the diet recommended in the "reverse your diabetes" books, good and bad.  Lastly, I damaged a kidney when I was younger (I had an argument with a tree when learning to ski) and my renal function in that kidney is almost non existent.   Metformin Hydrochloride can have a detrimental affect on your kidneys.  I am a little worried that it may not be the right medication for me.  Hopefully the diet will allow me to get of the drugs altogether.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jul 12, 2017)

Geraint Hewett said:


> Hi Bubbsie,   thanks for your response.  I do know about diabetes, ie, the anatomy and physiology, however I am not aware of the support / courses and literature available to me.  I bought a couple of books on the subject written by Dr David Cavan regarding reversing your diabetes, that is about as far as I have progressed.  I was told by my GP that I will, at some point, be referred to a specialist team at my local hospital.  I am assuming that I will be given more info at that point.
> 
> In terms of questions I may have, well I guess the first question is what happens next, what can I expect from the NHS in terms of education and assistance?  My next question would be about the diet.  Is this "low carb/high fat diet really the way to go?  I would be interested to hear from anyone who has any experience with the diet recommended in the "reverse your diabetes" books, good and bad.  Lastly, I damaged a kidney when I was younger (I had an argument with a tree when learning to ski) and my renal function in that kidney is almost non existent.   Metformin Hydrochloride can have a detrimental affect on your kidneys.  I am a little worried that it may not be the right medication for me.  Hopefully the diet will allow me to get of the drugs altogether.


Hi Geraint...what support you receive from the NHS in terms of courses can depend on a couple of things...your location...how pro active your health care team are...usually type 2's are offered either a DESMOND course (one day)...specifically targeted at newly diagnosed type 2's...or an XPERT course...which includes type 1 & 2 diabetes  runs over an extended period...I attended the DESMOND course 7 months after diagnosis...by then I had already grasped the basics...begun adjusting my diet...understood how to manage/control my diabetes...what diet?...much debate on what works best...low carb high fat (LCHF) or a more balanced regime...I prefer the LCHF approach...limiting my carbs & replacing low fat processed foods (usually full of sugar & additives to make them palatable) with full fat products...the good fats...I've never gone as far as trying the 'Reverse Your Diabetes' diet...too disciplined for me (or I'm not disciplined enough for it)...however  members here who have had success with that approach... who can advise...diet is an individual matter with diabetes...what is tolerable for me may be not suitable for another...very much a case of experimentation...this is where home testing your blood sugars is invaluable...you've started that...so will be aware of what raises/lowers your blood glucose levels...a case of experimenting...Metformin...since it is eliminated by the kidneys ...when a patient has poor renal function it can build up in the blood...the risk of  lactic acidosis is very low ... for many the benefits of metformin outweigh the risks of treatment...your GP/hospital team should perform regular kidney function tests... to make sure the kidney is working well as you are taking metformin...if you experienced any of the symptoms...weakness...muscle pain... increased drowsiness...etc...contact your surgery or the emergency services immediately...you can discuss that on your referral to the hospital...or with your GP...( my opinion is an unqualified one)...some members here control their conditions with diet & exercise only...it is possible...I started on Metformin 500mgs twice daily...that has been reduced to once daily...at my next review there is a strong possibility I may stop taking Metformin...revert to diet & exercise only...we shall see...keep us updated...be interesting to see your progress.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Geraint. Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 12, 2017)

Geraint Hewett said:


> well I guess the first question is what happens next, what can I expect from the NHS in terms of education and assistance?


Well, in my experience and from what I've heard: nothing.
Nothing happens next and there is no assistance or support.


----------

